# Moving to Georgia



## GillCommander15 (May 1, 2011)

Hey everyone,
I will be moving down to Fayettville Georgia sometime around May. I am excited yet saddened because I will be leaving some of my greatest passions behind(STEELHEAD FISHING). Im not familiar with the fisheries in Georgia nor do I know of there being any trout big enough to compare to the Great Lakes Steelhead. If anyone has had any experience in the state of Georgia with a great fishery. please PM or just leave a comment. I would appreciate it very much. thanks again.


----------



## Brown duck (Dec 16, 2005)

I lived in GA for about 4 years and am glad I'm no longer there (for more reasons than I care to share here). Of course, I lived in SW GA, about 3 hours south of Fayetteville, so trout fishing wasn't really an option for me. The coastal areas can have some good fishing, though, with species that are more likely to give you the steelhead-type thrill. I'd check into those areas (Savannah) if you're into new experiences. Redfish, sea trout, and lots of other fish can be great fun to catch.

Watch out for snowstorms!


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Don't really know much about Georgia specifically, but The South does have trout opportunities. I caught some huge browns and rainbows in Arkansas. Wow, there must be some bigguns there in Georgia, though..."Minimum Length Limits - Waters Creek - brown and rainbow trout - 22 inches; brook trout - 18 inches." Here is some more info:
http://www.georgiawildlife.com/Fishing/Trout
Another article: "No matter where you are in north Georgia, you're never too far from your favorite type of trout fishing, whether it's fly, spinning or bait tackle you'll be using." :
https://www.gon.com/article.php?id=2284&cid=124


----------



## mincmi (Jun 22, 2010)

During the winter, we fish a lake about 3 hours N from Fayetteville up 85. We actually trailer in from Charlotte, NC with is about a 3 hour drive there S on 85 for us.

Lake Jocassee - while not steelhead it is better than nothing. We fish it like we do Lake Michigan with LC, divers and downriggers. Use 8 pound leaders - There are some good fish in the lake, but they are rare. Bows over 10 and browns to 17. Several years ago they started planting the triploid browns so maybe someday 20+ browns with show up.

Here is our report from Saturday:
Good job WK! Saw you heading towards three rivers as we were knocking off. Also pass Tyler just after we turned onto HWY 11 as you were heading towards the lake.

We had a good day as well. 

Fished from 7:45-12. Finished 14-16 with a 5+ that we returned and a couple 4 pounders and a three pounder.

Brown trout was a good pattern for us today. Took five including the two four pounders off the rigger on a Dreamweaver WD BT spoon at 30 and three off 2 colors of lead on a BT Flat Rap including the big fish.

Dreamweaver SS Blue Puke took our other big fish  25 on the rigger.

100 CU with a DW WDs Wild Thing took three, and Strizzle two off 5 colors. Finally got our 3 color to pop a couple of times after changing out what was our best spoon last year (Silver Streak Mini Double Orange Crush). Went to Silver Streak Mini Greasy Chicken Wing. Still an orange spoon but not all orange and not as bright. Have seen that in other years on LM where they just did not want too much orange but still wanted an orange spoon.

Only had one hit and fish all day on a diver which is quite unusually for us, especially with the riggers popping a little.

Here is a little GoPro footage from a triple we had on Saturday: 





Here is a link for more info about fishing Jocassee: http://jocassee.websitetoolbox.com/

Good luck in your new home.


----------



## GillCommander15 (May 1, 2011)

Ive read up on some of the north georgia rivers and the Soque and the Noontootla water sheds look pretty awsome!!! Rarely do I keep any of the fish I catch unless I determine the fish will not make it once released back, so the length limits are not a worry. I actually think the longer keep limits are a great way to preserve the fish and makes the possibility of catching larger fish much higher. Any one ever fish the Noontootla Creek or the Soque River??


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I saw a fishing show, some years back, where guys were fly-fishing for BIG Brown Trout, in a river that was about an hour from Atlanta. They were catching fish to 10# on dries. It looked like fun.


----------

